# First salmon smoke with q-view ... AKhap's method



## toby bryant (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been wanting to try and smoke salmon for a while now. So of course I turned to SMF for counsel. After reading a lot of threads I decided AKhap's method seemed reasonably simple and got good reviews, as well as some controversy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

So I cooked up the brine last night and let it cool













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 13, 2013






This morning I placed the salmon in the brine and into the fridge for 90 minutes. 













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 13, 2013






Rinsed, dried, and placed on a smoker rack on top of a cooling rack.  Went and got the fan out of the shed.  Let there be wind 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 13, 2013






After 3 hours ... look at that pellicle!













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 13, 2013






Got the MES holding at 140° and thin blue smoke flowing.













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 13, 2013






After 5 hours the salmon was at 140° internal temp. Served with grilled brussell sprouts and a spring mix salad.













image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 13, 2013






OMG was this some awesome salmon. Firm outside and flaky inside with a subtle smokiness. I will definitely be doing this again. Thanks AKhap, for a simple and excellent recipe.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 13, 2013)

That looks great! My only question was whether the 90 minute soak in the marinade/brine was enough was enough to get the flavor thoughout the fish? I would think twice that time would be better, but I really don't know.

***never mind, I just read AKhap's recipe, should have done that first, and see where he stresses and reasons for the 90 minutes***

Gil


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 13, 2013)

Certain foods like fish, bacon, hams it really is worth the effort to get a nice pellicle like you did with your salmon. Look how the smoke penetrated.

Very nice!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 13, 2013)

looks great!

Kat


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## akhap (Mar 15, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> I have been wanting to try and smoke salmon for a while now. So of course I turned to SMF for counsel. After reading a lot of threads I decided AKhap's method seemed reasonably simple and got good reviews, as well as some controversy :jedismily: .
> 
> So I cooked up the brine last night and let it cool
> 
> ...



OUTSTANDING!!!

Notice the lack of those white "curds" that show up in everyone else's fish?  You now have smoked salmon with perfect texture and moisture.  No one with white curds on their fish knows what you now know! ;)

Bringing in the wind to help with the pellicle formation is never a bad idea and depending on your local weather can be a must have...  You did a seriously good job!

For some goofy reason brussel sprouts are a serious favorite veggie of mine, too!

Now all you need is some good sockeye to elevate your game.
art


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 15, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> That looks great! My only question was whether a 90 minute soak in the marinade/brine was enough was enough to get the flavor thoughout the fish? I would think twice that time would be better, but I really don't know.
> 
> ***never mind, I just read AKhap's recipe, should have done that first, and see where he stresses and reasons for the 90 minutes***
> 
> Gil





Woodcutter said:


> Certain foods like fish, bacon, hams it really is worth the effort to get a nice pellicle like you did with your salmon. Look how the smoke penetrated.
> 
> Very nice!





KathrynN said:


> looks great!
> 
> Kat





jrod62 said:


>


Thanks everyone, the salmon was great.  This recipe is very simple as well.  If you like salmon, I would definitely give this a try.


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 15, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks great!!! Very nice job indeed.


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 15, 2013)

hap said:


> OUTSTANDING!!!
> 
> Notice the lack of those white "curds" that show up in everyone else's fish? You now have smoked salmon with perfect texture and moisture. No one with white curds on their fish knows what you now know! ;)
> 
> ...


WOW, praise from the master, lol.  Thanks Art, the recipe is very simple although time consuming, and the end product is great.  I am not crazy about brussell sprouts, unless done on the grill; then they are my fav 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Is that weird?  Anyway, thanks again for a great recipe.


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 15, 2013)

> Looks great!!! Very nice job indeed.


Thanks Alesia, it was very tasty!


----------

